# Mossberg 500 20 gauge....



## yotehunter93

Hello,havnt posted here in a while...But im looking into Turkey hunting,wasnt really "into it" until now,and by now i mean i just got a mossberg 500(well havnt really got it yet,my dad ordered it)20 gauge,combo,i was wondering what kind of shot you are supposed to use and what you would consider an "exceptable pattern"?,i havnt even shot the gun yet and i think i will be able to pepper cans at 40 yards with the right load,but what is the "right" cheap load?...also,would i need a choke?...and my grandpa(who i hunt with)will be using a remmy 870 12 gauge,i just need to know the basics of turkey hunting,some pictures of your kills,with your guns(sorry,i just like guns and kill photos),Thanks to all who help me ouy,Yotehunter...  :sniper:


----------



## H2OfowlND

My first and second turkey kills were with a Rem. 870 Wingmaster 20ga. I used 3" #2 lead shells. I have a modified choke on it and it worked just fine. You will want as tight a pattern you can get, so I suggest a full or super full if it is available for 20ga. Go to your sporting goods store and get some paper targets of a turkey head and pattern your gun from 20 yards out to 40 yards. I would suggest a #2 or 4 lead magnum 3" load. The 20ga. is a deadly gun if you know how to shoot it. I out shot a lot of older guys at the trap range with my lil 20 while they all had 12's. :lol:

H2OfowlND


----------

